# Found - male ginger Borehamwood Herts



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...ehome-ginger-male-hertfordshire-pls-read.html

Found cat in Borehamwood I know he has been neglected or lost.
My post above is;

Please can you help or give me some guidance

I have a 4yearold tuxedo male who is not happy with a new visitor we have.

At the weekend an undernourished ginger cat turns up in our garden.
Really friendly and affectionate.
It now thinks our garden are his home.
It's terribly small.

I took to vets Monday night:
No chip
Neutered (not via mass cull as no stamp on ear)
About 5 to 7 years old
Different pigment in eyes
Ginger and white

I have made posters, spending lunch hours leaflet dropping, put in shop windows. Spread around social media sites but to no avail.
People up the road have said oh I have seen it around looks skinny but don't know who's it is.....

My tuxedo is scared, hiding under bed, not going out, hissing at door. I've tried exchanging scents but it made tux worse.

Phoned loads of charities and have been told the same old story, all full lots of kittens etc etc

This cat is defiantly a pet that has been neglected/kicked out or lost.

Does anyone want a gorgeous cat? I am willing to help financially.

Oh and who said animals were easier than children!


----------

